# good good good free books.



## lexi61689 (Jun 19, 2009)

im new to this site so i dont know if this has been posted yet. if it has maybe putting it up front will catch someones eye who was unawares.

if you go to feedbooks.com and look under popular books, there are plenty if really good books that aren't classics. now, most of them are scifi, but there are a few good ones that aren't. right now, im reading surviving the fog. i downloaded it from feedbooks and it is really good.


----------



## morriss003 (Feb 20, 2009)

Aloha Lexi,
Thank you for mentioning my book, "Surviving the Fog." I'm glad that you liked it.  I working on Tales of the Ragoon-Sam's Winnings.  I hope to finish that story in July.
Stan Morris


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey Stan I'm starting your book this evening and looking forward to it!! 
jp


----------



## morriss003 (Feb 20, 2009)

Aloha JP.  
I hope that you like Surviving the Fog.  I'm getting close to finishing the first story in my next book.  It is a collection of stories that are about what happens when Earth is invaded and colonized by a mercantile alien hermorphodite species that is horrified at the idea of sentient beings with different genders.  They require that one gender become the property of the other.  The first story, Tales of the Ragoon-Sam's Winnings, tells about what happens when a boy bets and loses his sister in a poker game to another boy.  It's just a joke, right?  But the aliens don't think so.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

So far I'm about a third of the way through the book and it's EXCELLENT!!! I'll let you know when I'm finished...
jp


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I just finished your book Surviving the Fog and found it to be an EXCELLENT book for "Teens" of all ages. The characters were great, the pilot was exciting and it was just a very good read. CONGRATULATIONS on a great Novel!!!
jp


----------



## morriss003 (Feb 20, 2009)

Aloha JP,
Thanks for reading my book.  I certainly appreciate it.  And thanks for the kind words. I am wondering what site it was found on.
Stan Morris


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I heard about your book here on KindleBoards and purchased from Amazon on June 23 for $0.80....
jp


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

After seeing this thread, I looked for Surviving the Fog on feedbooks, and didn't find it, but it was available on Mobipocket Guide (MobileRead). I'm looking forward to reading it soon, based upon JP's endorsement!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

lexi61689 said:


> im new to this site so i dont know if this has been posted yet. if it has maybe putting it up front will catch someones eye who was unawares.
> 
> if you go to feedbooks.com and look under popular books, there are plenty if really good books that aren't classics. now, most of them are scifi, but there are a few good ones that aren't. right now, im reading surviving the fog. i downloaded it from feedbooks and it is really good.


Lexi--

thanks for the opportunity to point out for you and other new folks that we have the Book Lovers' Links at the top of the Book Corner:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1136.0.html

Feedbooks and other great sources of Free and Bargain books can be found there!

Betsy


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Lexi--
> 
> thanks for the opportunity to point for you and other new folks that we have the Book Lovers' Links at the top of the Book Corner
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reminder of ebook sites, Betsy!

Are there any other sources from which to directly download free books to the Kindle other than "Mobipocket Guide" (MobileRead) and "Kindle Download Guide" (feedbooks)? I love being able to download directly, rather than using my computer and then transferring books.

TIA!


----------



## morriss003 (Feb 20, 2009)

r0b0d0c said:


> Thanks for the reminder of ebook sites, Betsy!
> 
> Are there any other sources from which to directly download free books to the Kindle other than "Mobipocket Guide" (MobileRead) and "Kindle Download Guide" (feedbooks)? I love being able to download directly, rather than using my computer and then transferring books.
> 
> TIA!


you can try smashwords.com and manybooks.net


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

I keep a free & under $1 list of books avaliable on the Kindle store (minus public domain stuff) over at MobileRead.

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42973

It's good to have everything all in one place and I try my hardest to keep it up to date.


----------



## LeeGoldberg (Jun 12, 2009)

morriss003 said:


> Aloha Lexi,
> Thank you for mentioning my book, "Surviving the Fog." I'm glad that you liked it. I working on Tales of the Ragoon-Sam's Winnings. I hope to finish that story in July.
> Stan Morris


I downloaded the sample and the poor formatting is a mess...it makes it very, very difficult to read. It's all flush left, no paragraph indents, etc. Have you looked at it on a Kindle?

Lee


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

LeeGoldberg said:


> I downloaded the sample and the poor formatting is a mess...it makes it very, very difficult to read. It's all flush left, no paragraph indents, etc. Have you looked at it on a Kindle?
> 
> Lee


Funny...I have a copy from Smashwords and mine is *perfect*! It is a wonderful book and I would recommend it to anyone.
Where did you get your sample from?


----------



## morriss003 (Feb 20, 2009)

LeeGoldberg said:


> I downloaded the sample and the poor formatting is a mess...it makes it very, very difficult to read. It's all flush left, no paragraph indents, etc. Have you looked at it on a Kindle?
> 
> Lee


That's disturbing. I uploaded a new (improved) version not too long ago. I wonder if the new version is bad. I tried to do a better job of following the guidelines, but maybe I went the wrong way. I do assume that you are referring to "Surviving the Fog," and not "Tales of the Ragoon."


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

sherylb said:


> Funny...I have a copy from Smashwords and mine is *perfect*! It is a wonderful book and I would recommend it to anyone.
> Where did you get your sample from?


I've noticed this since Amazon opened the Kindle bookstore. I've bought many books from Amazon with poor formatting. Returned them, gone to Sony got the same book by the same epublisher and it is formatted perfectly for the Sony. I read over, and over, ad nauseam about how it isn't Amazon it is the publisher, and I've always been "against" that philosophy because I think, to me, it is obvious there is something in Amazon's publishing platform that makes it more difficult to get it right.


----------



## lkcampbell (Jun 25, 2009)

> I've noticed this since Amazon opened the Kindle bookstore. I've bought many books from Amazon with poor formatting. Returned them, gone to Sony got the same book by the same epublisher and it is formatted perfectly for the Sony. I read over, and over, ad nauseam about how it isn't Amazon it is the publisher, and I've always been "against" that philosophy because I think, to me, it is obvious there is something in Amazon's publishing platform that makes it more difficult to get it right.


I can attest to this. When I first published my books on Kindle, half the book was coming out in italics. I had uploaded an HTML copy (the only format that Amazon would accept at that time) and always went through the whole document to make sure the formatting was correct. When I opened the HTML document in a web page, the formatting looked correct. However, after uploading the Kindle version, it always seemed to be wrong. I never could get it to work on Amazon no matter what I did and ended up taking all of the italics out of the book for the Kindle version. On the other hand, I uploaded the same document to Smashwords and had no problem there.


----------



## bloovis (Aug 11, 2009)

lkcampbell said:


> I can attest to this. When I first published my books on Kindle, half the book was coming out in italics. I had uploaded an HTML copy (the only format that Amazon would accept at that time) and always went through the whole document to make sure the formatting was correct. When I opened the HTML document in a web page, the formatting looked correct. However, after uploading the Kindle version, it always seemed to be wrong. I never could get it to work on Amazon no matter what I did and ended up taking all of the italics out of the book for the Kindle version. On the other hand, I uploaded the same document to Smashwords and had no problem there.


Is it possible that there was a subtle HTML problem that could have caused this? I don't own a Kindle (yet), but perhaps the Amazon software is less tolerant of HTML errors than your browser or Smashwords. The symptoms you describe make it sound like there might have been a missing close tag at some point in the document; i.e., there might have been a

```
<i>
```
 (or

```
<em>
```
) tag that didn't have a matching

```
</i>
```
 (or

```
</em>
```
) tag.

Using a browser to check for these problems might not be adequate if the browser is one like IE that is known to be tolerant of HTML errors. It might be useful to try another browser, like Firefox. Better yet, a good resource for checking for these kinds of subtle errors is the W3C Markup Validation Service: http://validator.w3.org/

Apologies if you knew all this already.


----------



## lkcampbell (Jun 25, 2009)

I wish it was that simple, but I've been using Firefox for a couple of years now. I stopped using IE when it upgraded to 7.0 and the bugs in it drove me nuts.

Thanks for the link to the other site. I didn't know about that.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Sporadic said:


> I keep a free & under $1 list of books avaliable on the Kindle store (minus public domain stuff) over at MobileRead.
> 
> http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42973
> 
> It's good to have everything all in one place and I try my hardest to keep it up to date.


I have bookmarked your list. It's great !


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

Added this book to my To Buy list. I'll get it from Amazon & see how the formatting is.  I've read a few others lately that were terribly formatted & just full of typos but I plow through them.


----------



## jrector (May 24, 2009)

Thanks for posting...


----------

